# I am 140lbs (63kg) at 6.2" (189cm) and I NEED steroids



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Im a loser. I have no friends, I have no life and I simply have no motivation.

Im 23 years old and I know that in order to gain weight and muscle you need to eat lots of food, an excess amount of calories, and lift heavy. I know this. No need to remind me of these facts.

I have tried on numerous occassions to gain weight over the years, I have tried weight gain shakes, going to the gym, making schedules. The problem is I simply cannot keep it up. I cant motivate myself to push through and continue for an extended period of time , I always wind up feeling like **** about my weight situation and lose all motivation.

Im about to go to college this year which is a last ditch effort to attain friends and get the semblance of a normal life, and Im NOT going there as 140lbs skeleton.

I desperately need to gain weight.

I know that in order for me to gain weight from a cycle I need to eat and I need to lift during the cycle. I think that I will have motivation to lift 2-3 days per week and try to force feed myself as much as possible but only if I have a guarantee of making significant gains and steroids is that guarantee.

What would happen if I were to try to lift and eat natty is that I would work out 1-2 days per week and try to eat more, then I would gain about 5lbs, look pretty much exactly the same as I did before I started lifting and then I will quit and lose the small gains.

Ive been there before and I cant bare going through with that again.

Theres really no need for moral advice. I dont want to hear these ****ing stories about how you used to be skinny but now you are huge. I am not you, you obviously have stronger mental fortitude and more coping resources than I have and while thats admirable, it does nothing in regards to solving my situation. After the cycle I am hoping that I will continue to lift because of the boost in motivation that I expect from seeing actual results and me wanting to keep the gains that I made.

I have been tested for Thyroid disease. Twice. And theres no problem with my thyroid. I have also done bloodwork and the doctor told me that the levels were all in the normal range, although Im unsure about wether that was a full hormonal panel since I was never given the actual results. Ive had EKGS and ultra sound on my heart and its completely healthy, I have no allergies or any other physiological disease that Im aware of. I take long walks regularly, I dont smoke and I rarely drink any alcohol, the food that I do eat is somewhat healthy for the most part although Ive tried to eat lots of fast food for extended periods but it has never given me any noticeable weight gain. Im not picky about food, I just have a very low appetite.

I have tried periactin which is an anti histamine with the side effect of increasing appetite. But it only worked for about 1 week and then my body adjusted to it, I also got incredibly tired from it even when I ingested it right before going to bed.

In my possession I have:

28 tablet of propecia 1mg

4 vials of 5 000 I.U (each) of the HCG pregnyl with 4 smaller vials containing 1ml (each) of sodium chloride (which Im guessing Im supposed to mix)

150 tablets of Tamoxifen 20mg

100 tablets of Clomid

and Testosterone E 400mg for a 12 week cycle which was sent to me in "stealth packaging" meaning its in what looks like 4 separate condom packages. I really dont know how to accurately go about drawing this stuff out of the packaging without contaminating it and I think it was a mistake to order it in this form. I am also uncertain about wether this is actually the best for me to use. I would feel much better about popping a pill everyday. It would also be difficult to dose it when drawing from this type of packaging so I really feel that if I am to do a test e cycle, I need to purchase it packaged in approprieatly dosed vials.

I am afraid of the side effects, mostly the mental and sexual side effects and I would feel really uncomfortable injecting these things since I have absolutely no experience and Im prone to making stupid mistakes.

I have gotten very conflicting advice in regards to what I can expect from a cycle and how it would impact me. Im also prone to hypocondriae so I really dont want to become an expert since this will only mean that I will continously postpone it.

Here are some things people who have experience with steroids have told me:

"You are either on steroids for life or you don't do them at all. Your endocrine system will never be the same and you will lose most of your gains after the cycle since a significant amount is just water weight."

"You will become addicted to steroids for life. The feeling that you get is inexplainable and your life will be centered around taking steroids, you will also compare everything you buy to how much steroids you could get from that amount."

"Noone ever does one cycle of steroids, in 2 months you will be thinking about blasting on tren"

"You will bounce back, but never fully and it takes years."

"Youre a pathetic retard and you will **** yourself up for life."

Along with plenty of more insults and people telling me to "just eat and lift brah".

Money is not an issue. Im willing to shell out thousands if it means Ill be able to get to a normal weight.

What do you suggest I do? Is there a better compound for me to use? Ive read about equipose being able to increase appetite but every thread Ive read on it suggests that test e is what is recommended for a beginner  and that it should always be the base of every cycle. But maybe in my case, with me preferring tablets and having very little experience etc, maybe a different compound is recommended? I would also greatly appreciate if someone could explain in great detail the practical process of taking it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

just eat and lift brah


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I take on board everything you have said but you gave identified the fundamental flaw in your plan yourself. You don't eat enough and when you are, you can't keep it up. How is taking any form or amount of steroid going to change this?

Steroids do not contain nutrients, they merely change your hormones to allow your body to process nutrients differently (faster and more effectively).

You are building a house. Your food is your bricks, the training is the mortar and your hormones are the builders. How is sending a load of extra builders in going to help if they haven't got enough ****ing bricks?!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I suggest you eat more before you use steroids. to me you sound like you're not even close to being mentally or physically ready to use steroids and you would be stupid to do this.

the people who gave you those quotes are strupid. Your endocrine system can be the same again with the correct procedures used, you are not on steroids for life, you won't blast tren after two months unless you're a stupid tw4t.

Getting bigger will not gain you friends and if people start liking you just coz you got bigger than why would you want such shallow friends. IMO you have low self esteem and this is what needs correcting to make friendships.

This isn't what you want to hear and i think you'd rather just want people to say "yeah get on gear and you'll get massive and loads of mates" But you won't.

Don't even consider steroids without first sorting diet out which i 100% guarantee is cr4p and the main reason you aren't gaining any weight. if you have no appetite then make calorie dense shakes with oats, whey and olive oil. Get this sorted and training and your self confidence to.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would say steroids are the last thing you need right now, with how you are describing yourself you are nowhere near psychologically ready. Considering for the test to take effect you're talking about 4 weeks before you notice it, if you caved in beforehand or mid way through and just stopped you would only be digging yourself a deeper hole. Steroids aren't magic, they require dedication in your diet and training.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I was in your exact situation just over a year ago.

I was just a frame, 6'3", 11stone, sh*t diet. Despite so much advice not too, I went on steroids, and have never regretted it. A year on I am 17stone and built.

I would say go for it. But you sound mentally unprepared. You talk about "mental" side effects.... there really arent any... And you dont know how to inject properly? Do some research! Injecting steroids and staying relatively healthy while doing so is not difficult!

Once you know what your doing, and i mean 100%, and know how to recover, then do it. why not. But dont use the propecia, it will mess you up, and I very very much doubt you will shed a single hair, i never have, with test doseages up to 750mg.


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

Read about 1/4 of the way and seen how much more they was so gave up.

I can understand what you're saying about steroids giving you that motivation of keeping it up due to actually seeing significant gains.

However what happens when you come off cycle and finish pct? You'll feel like **** through pct most likely and motivation will drop(or not in some cases) but once you finish pct that's where the hard work begins as you will need to train just as hard if not harder and keep up those calories

If you can't maintain a decent diet to see gains now how do you expect to hold on to the extra weight you've made from steroids.

I'm not saying don't run a cycle. I believe of someone wants to use steroids it's their choice as long as they know what they're doing, researched and understand how they work go ahead but just consider what happens after the cycle


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

synthasize said:


> I take on board everything you have said but you gave identified the fundamental flaw in your plan yourself. You don't eat enough and when you are, you can't keep it up. How is taking any form or amount of steroid going to change this?
> 
> Steroids do not contain nutrients, they merely change your hormones to allow your body to process nutrients differently (faster and more effectively).
> 
> You are building a house. Your food is your bricks, the training is the mortar and your hormones are the builders. How is sending a load of extra builders in going to help if they haven't got enough ****ing bricks?!


I know that I need to eat and that I need to have a better diet. The problem as I tried explaining in the OP is that I simply dont have enough motivation to eat a lot of food for an extended period of time. Otherwise I would not be 140lbs. So I need something to help me with my motivation, a guarantee to make significant gains within a short time period. Steroids as I see it is the only guarantee that effort will actually pay off to a significant extent and thus give me the motivation to eat and lift.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

deprivation said:


> Im a loser. I have no friends, I have no life and I simply have no motivation.


Your opening sentence is where the real problem is in my opinion. You need to sort your head out, not your body. I'd suggest you try some counselling, either through referral by your GP or privately.

If you ignore that and decide to press on with doing steroids, all the answers anyone could possibly need when planning a first cycle have been written 100 times already. Use the search function! Regardless, as others have said, if you don't eat they won't make sod all difference.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Good trolling.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

IronPhil said:


> I was in your exact situation just over a year ago.
> 
> I was just a frame, 6'3", 11stone, sh*t diet. Despite so much advice not too, I went on steroids, and have never regretted it. A year on I am 17stone and built.
> 
> ...


I will never be fully "mentally prepared" due to my situation. I am stable as is but my motivational levels are incredibly low and Im just being honest about my situation. In regards to the propecia I was only planning on taking 0,25mg every other day or so.

Isn't there any compound in tablet form that you can recommend? That would put a lot less strain on me in regards to taking it.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Eat good foods like meat and high protein foods, I don't know a hell of a lot but steroids is not the answer! Eat like a king and lift like a beast


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Eat good foods like meat and high protein foods, I don't know a hell of a lot but steroids is not the answer! Eat like a king and lift like a beast


Die.


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

steroids wont give you motivation, you can take 100000000000000mg of test-e a week and if your a lazy b*****d it will be money down the drain.

eat lots and get off your lazy ass


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

deprivation said:


> I will never be fully "mentally prepared" due to my situation. I am stable as is but my motivational levels are incredibly low and Im just being honest about my situation. In regards to the propecia I was only planning on taking 0,25mg every other day or so.
> 
> Isn't there any compound in tablet form that you can recommend? That would put a lot less strain on me in regards to taking it.


If you were going to do it, propecia (finasteride) which youve got is your best bet. I took small doseages for a while on my first cycle and was ok. But coming off it, I noticed no difference. Why dont you start without it, and if you do notice a bit of hair loss, start it. But i doubt you will need to!

The gear will definitely motivate you, but make sure you do have a diet plan in place so that motivation can be aimed in the right place!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

deprivation said:


> Die.


you won't go far on here with responses like that.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

cplmadison said:


> steroids wont give you motivation, you can take 100000000000000mg of test-e a week and if your a lazy b*****d it will be money down the drain.
> 
> eat lots and get off your lazy ass


What the f. uck is your problem? You have poor reading skills?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Look on the bright side, in 15 weeks you'll be 140lbs with tiny balls and an attitude...... Oh wait


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

re-read your responses to people.....and then ask yourself why you have no friends.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

badly_dubbed said:


> you won't go far on here with responses like that.


I get ****ed when I see responses of me being told to just eat and lift.

As I explained in GREAT DETAIL, Ive tried that but I dont have motivation to keep it up to make gains.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

deprivation said:


> What the f. uck is your problem? You have poor reading skills?


What do you mean whats his problem? Its pretty much true what he's saying. Gear will not motivate you. i think you'd be stupid to get on gear.

How long have you been training?


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

deprivation said:


> Die.


There it is! Lol.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

trust me.

you didn't try hard enough.

i was 10st myself....and I'm 15st now....NATTY.

it does NOT happen in a year...or even 2 years...that kind of weight gain takes a fcuking long long time when assistance isn't used.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

badly_dubbed said:


> re-read your responses to people.....and then ask yourself why you have no friends.


You low iq plebian. You really think you can judge a person based on a few short replies on an internet forum? You honestly believe that?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

deprivation said:


> You low iq plebian. You really think you can judge a person based on a few short replies on an internet forum? You honestly believe that?


you're doing a good job of letting me judge you as a complete tool.....


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

IronPhil said:


> If you were going to do it, propecia (finasteride) which youve got is your best bet. I took small doseages for a while on my first cycle and was ok. But coming off it, I noticed no difference. Why dont you start without it, and if you do notice a bit of hair loss, start it. But i doubt you will need to!
> 
> The gear will definitely motivate you, but make sure you do have a diet plan in place so that motivation can be aimed in the right place!


From what Ive understood, hairloss comes after the cycle so thats why Ive got the propecia. But you really think test e is my only alternative?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

deprivation said:


> Die.


That's a bit harsh


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

deprivation said:


> You low iq plebian. You really think you can judge a person based on a few short replies on an internet forum? You honestly believe that?


Well i think most will deduce that you're a complete cvnt from your few posts.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

@liam0810 has said it all, steroids are not going to change your life - you have to do that yourself.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Well i think most will deduce that you're a complete cvnt from your few posts.


And that's putting it lightly.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds like you quite simply need to man the fvck up mate


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Well i think most will deduce that you're a complete cvnt from your few posts.


When I explicitly state in the OP that advice along the lines of "just eat and lift brah" dont help me in any way and I go on great lenghts to explain why. It is only logical to deduce that people who despite this, still offer that advice are stupid.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

If you dont have the motivation to eat and train consistently then once the 12 weeks are over how are you going to eat more food to support the increase in weight youve gained?

You will simply lose everything youve gained and go back to 140lbs.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry lad I negged you for your w.nker posts


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

aqualung said:


> @liam0810 has said it all, steroids are not going to change your life - you have to do that yourself.


Exactly mate but i think we can see from this thread that the OP has a lot of issues and defo a large chip on his shoulder.

People are trying to give him advice but he's either getting sh1tty with them or just ignoring them. Only one who's said he agrees is the only one your civil to and i think he's giving you advice based on him and not someone like yourself with the issues you have


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

have you tried just eating more and lifting?


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Exactly mate but i think we can see from this thread that the OP has a lot of issues and defo a large chip on his shoulder.
> 
> People are trying to give him advice but he's either getting sh1tty with them or just ignoring them. Only one who's said he agrees is the only one your civil to and i think he's giving you advice based on him and not someone like yourself with the issues you have


WHAT ADVICE??????

What f.ucking advice have I gotten besides "just eat and lift brah"??


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

deprivation said:


> WHAT ADVICE??????
> 
> What f.ucking advice have I gotten besides "just eat and lift brah"??


have you tried just doing that?


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

boutye911 said:


> If you dont have the motivation to eat and train consistently then once the 12 weeks are over how are you going to eat more food to support the increase in weight youve gained?
> 
> You will simply lose everything youve gained and go back to 140lbs.


The idea here is that my motivation will improve with steroids. Understand?

If I go from 140lbs to 165lbs then my motivation to keep those gains by eating and lifting will go up is the premise of this post.

If my motivation is still s.hit after having made significant gains then Im just as f.ucked as I was before.

The alternatives here are:

1. Remain 140lbs at 6.2"

2. Get motivation somehow which should be attained after making significant gains. Steroids are the only thing that I see that could possibly give me that motivation.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> have you tried just doing that?


Yes I have and if you knew how to read I explained that in great detail in the OP


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

unhappy at 140lbs....eat some damn food.

it is THE ONLY way.

and I'm not lying to you or winding you up....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

deprivation said:


> Yes I have and if you knew how to read I explained that in great detail in the OP


ah, right, well in that case, have you thought about doing steroids?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

deprivation said:


> The idea here is that my motivation will improve with steroids. Understand?
> 
> *If I go from 140lbs to 165lbs *then my motivation to keep those gains by eating and lifting will go up is the premise of this post.
> 
> ...


This in bold won't happen with steroids unless you can eat a lot as well. If you could do that then you wouldn't be 140lbs so I really don't see what you think steroids will achieve. You can't eat enough food, your motivation to do it should be staring you in the mirror on a daily basis if it means that much to you. If it doesn't then you'll stay at 140.

Eat more food for just a month and train hard and see what happens. If you stop either of those things you'll lose the gains, simple. The same is true on steroids.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

deprivation said:


> WHAT ADVICE??????
> 
> What f.ucking advice have I gotten besides "just eat and lift brah"??


Read the fcuking posts! Plenty of given you advice, like me for one! Actually take gear and fcuk yourself up even more


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

deprivation said:


> You low iq plebian. You really think you can judge a person based on a few short replies on an internet forum? You honestly believe that?


Yes!! Someone very politely gave you some good advice and you told them to die...so if this is the way you behave in the outside world then of course you won't have any friends!! You think you can take steroids, get big and then suddenly people will like you?? You obviously have a very warped idea of the world mate, if I was you I'd forget the gym and spend your time getting some councelling, although in your case I suspect it wouldn't do much good. I await your ignorany response which will serve only to prove my point.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Ginger Ben said:


> This in bold won't happen with steroids unless you can eat a lot as well. If you could do that then you wouldn't be 140lbs so I really don't see what you think steroids will achieve. You can't eat enough food, your motivation to do it should be staring you in the mirror on a daily basis if it means that much to you. If it doesn't then you'll stay at 140.
> 
> Eat more food for just a month and train hard and see what happens. If you stop either of those things you'll lose the gains, simple. The same is true on steroids.


Why do I need to repeat myself over and over and over and over again?

The whole point of doing steroids is that Im guaranteed results right????????

Because when you take steroids you make more gains as opposed to natty right????

So if I am on steroids and I work out and I eat, then I will be making more gains and making more gains will make me motivated to continue lifting and eating beyond a month.

DO YOU UNDERSTAND?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

deprivation said:


> Why do I need to repeat myself over and over and over and over again?
> 
> The whole point of doing steroids is that Im guaranteed results right????????
> 
> ...


You know what i've been on here a few years now and you are the first person to wind me up as much as this. You're a fcuking pr**k and why should anyone on here try and help you when you've got such a cnutish attitude? Being big won't get you friends it will just make you a bigger cnut.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

deprivation said:


> Why do I need to repeat myself over and over and over and over again?
> 
> *The whole point of doing steroids is that Im guaranteed results right????????*
> 
> ...


WRONG! DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT?

YOUR WHOLE IDEA IS FLAWED BECAUSE YOU EAT LIKE A 10 YEAR OLD GIRL.

Any way I suspect you're a troll so I shan't feed you any more - see what I did there


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

deprivation said:


> Why do I need to repeat myself over and over and over and over again?
> 
> The whole point of doing steroids is that Im guaranteed results right????????
> 
> ...


No we don't understand...because you are WRONG!! Steroids do not guarantee results!! You need to know how to eat and how to train, and you need to be commited and motivated...you are none of these. Plus, you are a d1ck and I guarantee all steroids will do is make you more of a d1ck.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

double post


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I know it can be extremely frustrating having to repeat yourself, and honestly it does make you angry - (I was getting annoyed when I was about to start my DNP log) - HOWEVER, you cannot give comments like "Die" even though your getting frustrated. Especially when your new to the board as people will immediately flame you and think you're an ar*ehole when you might not be...

Anyway, the posts so far have been true, they've basically been:

-Your not eating enough now and you won't grow on steroids if you don't eat

-People giving you diet advice which you say you already know

I understand that using steroids will give you motivation to eat and train properly, as the same happens with me when I cut. When I cut without using DNP, I have no determination. But, when I use DNP, I eat exactly what I plan to, train hard and include cardio... it does help. However, if you don't keep this up when you go off steroids, you will lose it all. You need to continue what you were doing on steroids, when you aren't.

You can never have too much diet and training advice, I've been researching nearly every day for the last two years, I still doubt I've scratched the surface

Hope you achieve your goal anyway. Listen to these people even though it may not be what you want to hear. Good diet and training, with Test E + Oral (even without the steroids in your case) and you will grow like a weed.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

deprivation said:


> Why do I need to repeat myself over and over and over and over again?
> 
> The whole point of doing steroids is that Im guaranteed results right????????
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me mate

But to be far he was only trying to give you some good advice rather than rip into you which to be honest knowing how hard a lot of us train 5-6 or every day a week and follow strict diets would be very easy to do,

He was merely stating that once you go into pct etc you could loose the gains

Or most therefore loose even more motivation

So maybe best just to gain naturally for a little bit

Train 3-6

times hard a week, eat good controlled diet etc


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

WTF this is some p1ss take,

best not play his game :nono:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

deprivation said:


> Why do I need to repeat myself over and over and over and over again?
> 
> The whole point of doing steroids is that Im guaranteed results right????????
> 
> ...


Let's get this straight you ****ing mouth-breathing *********. If your a troll then top effort you've actually got a few responses.

If not then:

- Calories are the universal energy currency within the body you ****ing ****, if you're not getting enough of them then you wont grow regardless of what you are or are not taking.

And before you have the good grace to call me a plebeian or get your tampon in a twist by typing in capitols, I've read your OP and there's people with far worse off problems than you, grow a ****ing pair for gods sake and take the advice of people on here.


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

Tbh OP i see people like you in the Gym i work in weekly. People who try to get advice, overtrain, do not eat what they are supposed to and expect results from nothing.

Steroids are not a fcukin miracle drug otherwise every man wanting to be huge would be jabbing there **** like a dart board.

All i see that you will achieve from the help on here is a big fat fcuk all. You seem to know it all yet have achieved fcuk all.

Im gonna say it once more to **** your off EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Wee song out the now in the charts and it goes well for advice on training.

EAT

SLEEP

TRAIN

REPEAT


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

deprivation said:


> Why do I need to repeat myself over and over and over and over again?
> 
> The whole point of doing steroids is that Im guaranteed results right????????
> 
> ...


Steroids should not be used as an incentive to train and eat properly, nor to improve your social standing -- if they are, and you believe they will, then you will be sorely disappointed, and will just wither back to the weight you were every time you come off. So what IS the point? Additionally, by going off your attitude towards other members here; if you're a cvnt now, you'll be an amplified cvnt on steroids. And you think that'll make people like you more? You're living in a different world, mate. In my opinion, you need psychological help -- not drugs.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

if there are any rational human beings on here who are able to read and understand the points that I clearly outlined in the OP.

I would very much appreciate your advice.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Dark Prowler said:


> Steroids should not be used as an incentive to train and eat properly, nor to improve your social standing -- if they are, and you believe they will, then you will be sorely disappointed, and will just wither back to the weight you were every time you come off. So what IS the point? Additionally, by going off your attitude towards other members here; if you're a cvnt now, you'll be an amplified cvnt on steroids. And you think that'll make people like you more? You're living in a different world, mate. In my opinion, you need psychological help -- not drugs.


As Ive said for the fifth time now. The whole premise is that my motivation will go up during and after steroids. Is this really so incredibly hard for you to understand?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

deprivation said:


> As Ive said for the fifth time now. The whole premise is that my motivation will go up during and after steroids. Is this really so incredibly hard for you to understand?


If anything your motivation will drop in PCT so it'd be completely counter intuitive, grow a back bone.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

deprivation said:


> As Ive said for the fifth time now. The whole premise is that my motivation will go up during and after steroids. Is this really so incredibly hard for you to understand?


You said in your op you have no appetite...so how are you gonna get enough nutrients to grow on a steroid cycle?


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

deprivation said:


> As Ive said for the fifth time now. The whole premise is that my motivation will go up during and after steroids. Is this really so incredibly hard for you to understand?


Perhaps you should re-read my post.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

deprivation said:


> Why do I need to repeat myself over and over and over and over again?
> 
> The whole point of doing steroids is that Im guaranteed results right????????
> 
> ...


You need to wind your neck in go to the nutrition section!! Just because you want to start steroids and say your diet is going to be better how can you be sure you will be succesfull in your diet if you can't even diet just now. Just going to the gym will give you motivation not taking steroids.


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

You seem to know what you want or think you can achieve with steroids. you say you have a cycle ready to go. I say stab the **** outta your **** the mate go for it.

No amount of advice on here will persuade you otherwise if you think steroids is the answer and you have them then just take them and stop ****ing good people off on here with excellent advice.

Im calling TROLL now or your just too stupid to listen.

Maybe not steroids you need mate maybe a section.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

JS95 said:


> Let's get this straight you ****ing *mouth-breathing* *********. If your a troll then top effort you've actually got a few responses.


 :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if ur that skinny then you probably need to consult a specialist to work with you in person one2one


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Echo said:


> :lol:


dem mouth-breathers :whistling:


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Echo said:


> I know it can be extremely frustrating having to repeat yourself, and honestly it does make you angry - (I was getting annoyed when I was about to start my DNP log) - HOWEVER, you cannot give comments like "Die" even though your getting frustrated. Especially when your new to the board as people will immediately flame you and think you're an ar*ehole when you might not be...
> 
> Anyway, the posts so far have been true, they've basically been:
> 
> ...


Youre one of the few here who seems to understand what Im trying to convey.

1. I have no motivation to lift and eat natty since I wont be getting noticable results quick enough to gain the motivation to keep up.

2. But I know that I need to eat during and after the cycle to grow.

So the entire premise of this post is that I need steroids for motivation. It really cant hurt that much since I will remain 140lbs if I dont get on steroids anyway.

With that said, is test e really my only alternative? Are there any orals that could be recommended in my situation given the lack of experience etc?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

you think coming off aas will give u motivation

then you best sit down son there is no Easter Bunny :lol:


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Simspin said:


> you think coming off aas will give u motivation
> 
> then you best sit down son there is no Easter Bunny :lol:


Ah, sh!t. Where am I going to get all my chocolate from this year?


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

deprivation said:


> Die.


Whats meant by 'Die' mate? Not up with bodybuilding words :turned:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Dark Prowler said:


> Ah, sh!t. Where am I going to get all my chocolate from this year?


ask deprivation he wont want to eat his


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

My honest opinion, pursue something else. You have chosen the most demanding and dedication driven sport out their and you just don't sound like you can cut it (mentally or physically).

I'm not going to say jump on the roids as you clearly don't know what your doing, youl probably **** yourself up and give the papers another bull**** steroid rant to make us real motivated lifters have an even worse stereotype. STOP ****ing moaning if you really wanted this the motivation will be there, you want a quick fix cos your lazy and don't want to put work in for more than a week. I see this time and time again, just get on with it.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

jamiew691 said:


> Whats meant by 'Die' mate? Not up with bodybuilding words :turned:


Could have been speaking German. Maybe he was about to say "The..." something, then fell over.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> I'm honestly in the same boat as you, I'm not saying this to make you feel better, it's true. I'm 132 lbs at 5ft 9" though, used to be 120lbs but since January I've gained 12lbs purely from eating, I haven't lifted a weight in 3 months as I haven't had access to a gym due to relocating and other reasons. I've not gained any muscle obviously, but I look thicker and any weight is good for me at my current state.
> 
> I also have a defeatist attitude, at least I used to, not as much now. I've also questioned steroids but, you've even said it yourself.. You're not gonna stick at it so what is the point? You're gonna do a cycle, gain 10-20lbs, get some compliments from family/friends that will boost your confidence, then you'll slowly start going back off track, missing meals, missing workouts and before you know it you'll be 140lbs again.
> 
> ...


Youre not in the same boat as me, your BMI is better.

In regards to the bolded part, I cant be completely sure about that until Ive tried but the other alternative is to remain 140lbs.

Im certain I would feel a hell of a lot more motivated if I could go from 140lbs to 165lbs. Then lifting and eating could be part of my routine.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol at the banned member trolling.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

deprivation said:


> Youre one of the few here who seems to understand what Im trying to convey.
> 
> 1. I have no motivation to lift and eat natty since I wont be getting noticable results quick enough to gain the motivation to keep up.
> 
> ...


So your plan is to get a good base with steroids, then take it from there?

Diet is the most important factor, if you don't get that nailed then everything else won't work. Research that heavily, find out your BMR and in turn your TDEE, then formulate yourself a good diet and training plan

Test E is the best injectable steroid you can get for a first cycle. It's already in your body, your just getting more of it... much more. Here,

Weeks 1-4 - Dianabol - 40mg/50mg ED

Weeks 1-10 - Test E - 500mg Weekly

Weeks 2-11 - HCG - 1000iu Weekly

Weeks 1-11 - Aromasin 12.5mg E3D

2 Weeks after last Test injection:

Clomid - 50/50/50/50

Nolva - 20/20/20/20


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Dark Prowler said:


> Could have been :lol:


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Sangsom said:


> My honest opinion, pursue something else. You have chosen the most demanding and dedication driven sport out their and you just don't sound like you can cut it (mentally or physically).
> 
> I'm not going to say jump on the roids as you clearly don't know what your doing, youl probably **** yourself up and give the papers another bull**** steroid rant to make us real motivated lifters have an even worse stereotype. STOP ****ing moaning if you really wanted this the motivation will be there, you want a quick fix cos your lazy and don't want to put work in for more than a week. I see this time and time again, just get on with it.


I dont plan on becoming a dedicated body builder. I just want to become normal weight. My "lazyiness" is due to my situation which you are obviously unable to comprehend


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Echo said:


> So your plan is to get a good base with steroids, then take it from there?
> 
> Diet is the most important factor, if you don't get that nailed then everything else won't work. Research that heavily, find out your BMR and in turn your TDEE, then formulate yourself a good diet and training plan
> 
> ...


Your too nice


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Simspin said:


> Your too nice


I know :no:

Sounds like he's made his mind up, plus I'm pretty bored haha


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

deprivation said:


> I dont plan on becoming a dedicated body builder. I just want to become normal weight. My "lazyiness" is due to my situation which you are obviously unable to comprehend


Mate what you're doing here with this plan is essentially the whole "grass is greener on the other side" type of mentality.


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

deprivation said:


> I cant motivate myself to push through and continue for an extended period of time , I always wind up feeling like **** about my weight situation and lose all motivation.
> 
> I am afraid of the side effects, mostly the mental and sexual side effects and I would feel really uncomfortable injecting these things since I have absolutely no experience and Im prone to making stupid mistakes.


Next weeks thread : Help me I can`t motivate myself to take steroids. :lol:


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Echo said:


> So your plan is to get a good base with steroids, then take it from there?
> 
> Diet is the most important factor, if you don't get that nailed then everything else won't work. Research that heavily, find out your BMR and in turn your TDEE, then formulate yourself a good diet and training plan
> 
> ...


Is there any alternative to test e in tablet form that you could recommend? I would really prefer to pop a pill instead of having to inject since Ive got no experience whatsoever.

And obviously yeah, I will be making a concieted effort to make gains. I will try to eat as much as possible, as frequently as possible. And I will also hire a personal trainer. I will try, its just that if I was to be doing this natty I wouldnt have the motivation to push through as Ive explained continously througout this thread.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Echo said:


> I know :no:
> 
> Sounds like he's made his mind up, plus I'm pretty bored haha


lol fcuk him he's a ass clown 1st class :thumbdown:


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

You will loose motivation when you run pct after cycle so what is your piont lol "Motivation" why not get a pre workout and hit the gym.. Didn't realise steroids have you "motivation" tbh. You will not gain anything from not listening and dying your body. Only thing you will get is " I Told You So"


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

JS95 said:


> Mate what you're doing here with this plan is essentially the whole "grass is greener on the other side" type of mentality.


Attaining a healthy weight is not better than being 140lbs? Just f.uck off


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Cant wait to see what this guy is like during PCT..


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

*TRAIN INSANE OR REMAIN THE SAME*


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

deprivation said:


> Attaining a healthy weight is not better than being 140lbs? Just f.uck off


Nothing wrong with being a healthy weight, it's how you get to it.

I'm off for a [email protected], that thing you'll be struggling to do when you **** up this cycle.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

deprivation said:


> I dont plan on becoming a dedicated body builder. I just want to become normal weight. My "lazyiness" is due to my situation which you are obviously unable to comprehend


I'm just talking in general, you sound like you give up over any bit of badd news (like your weight dropping etc) but this happen's the thing is consistency with training, diet and if your going to take them steroids, you need to just keep at it even if your tired or sick of seeing no results after 1 week. Consistency!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

deprivation said:


> Is there any alternative to test e in tablet form that you could recommend? I would really prefer to pop a pill instead of having to inject since Ive got no experience whatsoever.
> 
> And obviously yeah, I will be making a concieted effort to make gains. I will try to eat as much as possible, as frequently as possible. And I will also hire a personal trainer. I will try, its just that if I was to be doing this natty I wouldnt have the motivation to push through as Ive explained continously througout this thread.


Oral only, I'd suggest; 6-8 Weeks of Dianabol at 40mg/50mg per day

Nolva at 20mg throughout, and about two weeks after

If you hired a PT who would make you eat and train, you would blow up natty.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I love these threads.

OP u clearly made up your mind before this post so read the info on this site for 1st cycles then have ago, no1 will get them for u or tell u where to get them which will mean gettin up off your backside and finding them.

After a while we shall all read the 1st cycle need help thread you will write.

Good look i hope u reach normal weight with no food.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Why is anyone even trying to help this bell? If someone spoke to any of you lot like he has in person would you still help? Would you fcuk so should just leave him to it and hopefully he'll fcuk off and not annoy anyone else on this site.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Echo said:


> Oral only, I'd suggest; 6-8 Weeks of Dianabol at 40mg/50mg per day
> 
> Nolva at 20mg throughout, and about two weeks after
> 
> If you hired a PT who would make you eat and train, you would blow up natty.


Mate, what are you doing...don't advise this clown!! He'll think your his first ever friend lol.


----------



## Clayt (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd love to see you talk to the people here in real life the same way as you do online, but you just wouldn't? simply because you're a ballsack.

Go on, take your gear, eat naff all, which you will, gain maybe 2 pounds, which you will, lose even more when you come off, then you can be even more unhappy at 130lbs rather than 140... why don't you just shut up, grow a fkn pair and take the advice you're given like a man, you eat like a little b1tch, and that's nobody's fault but your own, may aswell just pin the test into your forehead and shove everything else up your ****, it will be just as good there as anywhere else.

Now go back to your workout DVDs and eating tic tacs. Come back when you're ready to act like a rational person, the people who you've been disrespecting are serious athletes who have been doing this along time, have gone through everything you're going through and in alot of cases so much more.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

deprivation said:


> Attaining a healthy weight is not better than being 140lbs? Just f.uck off


I think I speak for everyone when I say you're a fcuking cnut. Troll or not.


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't be ****d cooking tonight, need some gear to motivate me


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Mate, what are you doing...don't advise this clown!! He'll think your his first ever friend lol.


And may want to kiss :wub:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Why is anyone even trying to help this bell? If someone spoke to any of you lot like he has in person would you still help? Would you fcuk so should just leave him to it and hopefully he'll fcuk off and not annoy anyone else on this site.


Yeah but that's what makes him so pathetic mate...could you imagine him talking to any of us like this in real life lol? He probably never leaves the house...just sits in front of the mirror w4nking to Flex magazine and talking to himself (and his blow up doll called Shirley).


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Simspin said:


> And may want to kiss :wub:


Woohoo...get your coat @Echo, you've pulled bro lol.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Mate, what are you doing...don't advise this clown!! He'll think your his first ever friend lol.


Haha! Reading through the whole thread now, I can see he's annoyed a few people...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah but that's what makes him so pathetic mate...could you imagine him talking to any of us like this in real life lol? He probably never leaves the house...just sits in front of the mirror w4nking to Flex magazine and talking to himself (and his blow up doll called Shirley).


True mate but the sad thing is that if his attitude was better then members on here would of offered help but instead he's a c0ck so should get fcuk all help and stay a lonely pleb


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> True mate but the sad thing is that if his attitude was better then members on here would of offered help but instead he's a c0ck so should get fcuk all help and stay a lonely pleb


Exactly!! I find it hard to believe he's not a troll but I've got a funny feeling this really is his real personality and he doesn't see that as a problem. It's quite sad really.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Simspin said:


> And may want to kiss :wub:





stuey99 said:


> Woohoo...get your coat @Echo, you've pulled bro lol.


I'll put a bread roll up my ar*e, that way he'll find some food


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Why is anyone even trying to help this bell? If someone spoke to any of you lot like he has in person would you still help? Would you fcuk so should just leave him to it and hopefully he'll fcuk off and not annoy anyone else on this site.


Just abandon the thread if you hate me and/or you have nothing to contribute


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Echo said:


> I'll put a bread roll up my ar*e, that way he'll find some food


Hahahaha, he's stopped posting now lol...he's probably too busy "enjoying" your comment lol. Probably eating a bread roll as well!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

deprivation said:


> Just abandon the thread if you hate me


Looks like everyone's off then mate...probably just like your life eh??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

deprivation said:


> Just abandon the thread if you hate me and/or you have nothing to contribute


Nope I'm just gonna give you grief and be a **** just like you have to members in this thread. It's petty but I don't care.

By the way have I told you that you're a weapon?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

deprivation said:


> Just abandon the thread if you hate me and/or you have nothing to contribute


I have something to contribute ..... Your a grade 1 BELLEND


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Looks like everyone's off then mate...probably just like your life eh??


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

@Merkleman

I've tried giving him good advice like you've been doing mate, just seems like we're wasting our time

I can see his point of view, even though it's not how I would go about doing things. But, you just know that there's no point him doing this cycle, because you know he's just going to lose it all

Btw, after reading this whole thread, if it wasn't for his comment "Die", I wonder if this thread has gone the way it has :lol:


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

So far this is all the advice Ive gotten:

Eat lots of food and lift

Steroids will not give you any motivation

Specs of products needed for cycles without justifying why and without adressing the questions outlined in the OP.

Ive also gotten tons of insults thrown at me and people saying Im worthless and have a bad personality just judging me based on some posts on an internet forum.

Is this really the best that you can do with a 7 page thread? Any concrete advice I missed?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Take dbol 80-100mg a day for 10 weeks

And google about injecting get it down then take

750mg of test with 800mg of tren 500mg of deca and 1000mg of sust

Take them all for 12 weeks

Then get some Tbol and anavar and run them for 5 weeks

Then do nolva 20mg a day for 4 weeks.

Dont worry OP i read what you wrote unlike the rest of these mouth breathers


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

deprivation said:


> Any concrete advice I missed?


Wheres milky when you need him! didnt he lay concrete as a job ?

Edit: My bad, that was tarmac


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> I am in the same boat, I'm underweight and I lack motivation. The difference is, I know that I've got no choice, I can either handle the slight pain and get on with it or I can give up and remain unhappy with my physique for the rest of my life. If there were £50 million pounds waiting for you after 6 months of consistently eating and training you wouldn't be quitting would you?
> 
> Start the gear, if it makes you happy. It's not a good idea though.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed your post.

Yeah dianabol seems to be the best oral compound but how inferior is it to test e? Doesnt it put significant strain on the liver and make you retain a lot of water weight?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

mrwright said:


> Take dbol 80-100mg a day for 10 weeks
> 
> And google about injecting get it down then take
> 
> ...


Hey, how did you know about my cycle?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

He's gotta be on a fcuking windup. This can't be real surely!

Good read for train journey home though lol


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sensdep is that you from puahate?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

deprivation said:


> So far this is all the advice Ive gotten:
> 
> Eat lots of food and lift
> 
> ...


No you've posted all the concrete advice...and that's exactly what it is!! What advice do you want?? You should not be doing steroids, it's pointless!! You told someone to die because they tried to help you, how do you expect us to respond to that? That's a serious question btw, can you answer it for me??


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

deprivation said:


> Sorry I missed your post.
> 
> Yeah dianabol seems to be the best oral compound but how inferior is it to test e? Doesnt it put significant strain on the liver and make you retain a lot of water weight?


Look at my post mate

And the post by synthasize saying it was the same as his cycle and look at his pic hes massive so youll end up the same

Xx


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll ask again @deprivation...how do you expect us to respond to you when you're telling people to die when they try and help you??????


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Definition of stupidity #3.1b:

Repeatedly asking the same people the same questions in the hope that eventually you'll get a different answer.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Look at my post mate
> 
> And the post by synthasize saying it was the same as his cycle and look at his pic hes massive so youll end up the same
> 
> Xx


Your profile picture looks quite estrogenic, simmer down there buddy boy.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Sway12 said:


> Sensdep is that you from puahate?


Yup, are the guys on here really this stupid?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

deprivation said:


> Your profile picture looks quite estrogenic, simmer down there buddy boy.


I take it you're unable to answer my question???


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Definition of stupidity #3.1b:
> 
> Repeatedly asking the same people the same questions in the hope that eventually you'll get a different answer.


I know right, I mean its not like you people seem to have the ability to read or anything


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Theres a lot of great advice on here and your just ignoring it, these people and spent quite some time typing and helping you and you just cant be bothered, they probably got better things to be doing and theyre helping you for some reason.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

deprivation said:


> Your profile picture looks quite estrogenic, simmer down there buddy boy.


Touch it and ill make you bigger.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> I'll ask again @deprivation...how do you expect us to respond to you when you're telling people to die when they try and help you??????


Because I f.ucking stated in the op that I didnt want the "just eat and lift brah" advice. I thought you guys could be a tad more original than that. Oh and that youd be able to read and actually adress the questions outlined in the OP, but yeah sorry I was asking too much of you guys


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Touch it and ill make you bigger.


No thanks, dont want dem birthing hips. Youll make a good mother one day.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

In all seriousness, steroids aren't the answer. Think of test enanthate as being an amplifier. It will amplify the gains that you are currently making. So if you aren't making gains, test won't help.

200% of fvck all, is still fvck all


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

deprivation said:


> I will never be fully "mentally prepared" due to my situation. I am stable as is but my motivational levels are incredibly low and Im just being honest about my situation. In regards to the propecia I was only planning on taking 0,25mg every other day or so.
> 
> Isn't there any compound in tablet form that you can recommend? That would put a lot less strain on me in regards to taking it.


There is no "my situation"! You make your own situation in life, just as you have done. Let's see, you're lazy, don't listen to good advice and you're rude, you put that in to the world and the result is you're skinny and have no friends. I wonder what would happen if you started working hard, listening and being pleasant????


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Theres a lot of great advice on here and your just ignoring it, these people and spent quite some time typing and helping you and you just cant be bothered, they probably got better things to be doing and theyre helping you for some reason.


Kindly state the said advice that youre referring to.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

deprivation said:


> Yup, are the guys on here really this stupid?


No, people on here are NORMAL unlike you and the rest of the puahate *******. Stop infesting every forum with your self-defeating, self-hating drivel. That site has corrupted your mind to such an extent that you need help to solve it. Can you not see how ridiculous you are being? Your already red, cant believe people even bother replying.

For everyone reading, do not reply to this absolute bellend, I'm dead serious, you have no idea about the type of stuff that goes on in that forum and he has been told a million times what he needs to do.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok, this seems to be the place to ask this.

@deprivation What's the meaning of life?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Just take as many nap 50's as you can afford with ghrp6 for appetite.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

deprivation said:


> No thanks, dont want dem birthing hips. Youll make a good mother one day.


Will you be the daddy ?? <3

Xx


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

@liam0810 Has been trying to help you throughout the whole thread, you have just bypassed it. @deprivation


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

deprivation said:


> Kindly state the said advice that youre referring to.


That has to be the most polite quote you have posted on here!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

deprivation said:


> I know right, I mean its not like you people seem to have the ability to read or anything


Most of us can read very well. Some of us can even read between the lines.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

deprivation said:


> No thanks, dont want dem birthing hips. Youll make a good mother one day.


Priceless.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

deprivation said:


> Because I f.ucking stated in the op that I didnt want the "just eat and lift brah" advice. I thought you guys could be a tad more original than that. Oh and that youd be able to read and actually adress the questions outlined in the OP, but yeah sorry I was asking too much of you guys


So you told him to die?? Let me ask you something else...you have no friends and after your first post on UKM everyone hates you. Have you ever considered that YOU are the problem?? Try thinking about that and see what you come up with yeah??

Anyway, my mrs is on her way home and we're going out for drinks with a few of our pals. Start addressing your personality mate as it fvckin stinks. I can honestly tell you that you are the sort of person that people can't stand to be around. Sort yourself out, take a good look at yourself and get some professional help and one day you might have a mrs to go out with and mates to spend time with!!


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

big pete said:


> In all seriousness, steroids aren't the answer. Think of test enanthate as being an amplifier. It will amplify the gains that you are currently making. So if you aren't making gains, test won't help.
> 
> 200% of fvck all, is still fvck all


The Study

This 10 week study took a group of 43 men of normal body weight between the ages of 19 and 40 who all had some degree of weight training experience. These men were then split up into 4 different groups:

Group 1 did NOT do any form of exercise, and did NOT receive any form of steroids or drugs. (Natural guys doing no weight training.)

Group 2 did NOT do any form of exercise, but they received weekly injections of 600 mg of testosterone enanthate. (Drug users doing no weight training.)

Group 3 DID exercise, but they did NOT receive any form of steroids or drugs. (Natural guys doing weight training.)

Group 4 DID exercise, and they also received weekly injections of 600 mg of testosterone enanthate. (Drug users doing weight training.)

All of their diets (calorie intake, protein intake, nutrient intake, etc.) were standardized according to each person's body weight, recorded, verified and adjusted when needed. The 2 groups who WERE weight training (groups 3 and 4) followed the same supervised workouts each week.

Meaning, with the exception of the fact that some groups were or were not weight training, and some were or were not using drugs&#8230; everything else (diet and training) was equal and even.

The Results

So&#8230; guess what happened?

Group 1 (no exercise, natural) experienced no significant changes. No surprise there.

Group 2 (no exercise, drug use) was able to build about 7 pounds of muscle. That's not a typo. The group receiving testosterone injections and NOT working out at all gained 7 pounds of muscle.

Group 3 (exercise, natural) was able to build about 4 pounds of muscle.

Group 4 (exercise, drug use) was able to build about 13 pounds of muscle.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

deprivation said:


> Your profile picture looks quite estrogenic, simmer down there buddy boy.


Seeing as you feel you are in a position to insult people's avis maybe you'd like to post a picture of yourself then we can all have a good laugh?? You're probably used to that...140lbs hahaha...get that picture up!!


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> Seeing as you feel you are in a position to insult people's avis maybe you'd like to post a picture of yourself then we can all have a good laugh?? You're probably used to that...140lbs hahaha...get that picture up!!


Its alright for him to insult others but they are mostly accomplished bodybuilders, cant wait to see him. Probably going to be a google images generated picture!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

deprivation said:


> The Study
> 
> This 10 week study took a group of 43 men of normal body weight between the ages of 19 and 40 who all had some degree of weight training experience. These men were then split up into 4 different groups:
> 
> ...


If you already know the answer, why ask the question?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

jamiew691 said:


> Its alright for him to insult others but they are mostly accomplished bodybuilders, cant wait to see him. Probably going to be a google images generated picture!


Lol yeah...who wants this clown to post up pics???


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> OP when are you starting your Dbol cycle?


When Ive figured out wether thats the best compound for me to use or not, Ive got some guys who made significant gains from cycling tbol and test e on my skype that I talk to but I thought Id get more educated responses here seeing as you guys are supposed to have years of experience and all.

Guess I was wrong.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

big pete said:


> If you already know the answer, why ask the question?


Youre obviously being f.ucking dishonest with me along with the rest of this forum.

The real question is why.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Try dnp


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

If you want gains in any form, get on the slin.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

deprivation said:


> Youre obviously being f.ucking dishonest with me along with the rest of this forum.
> 
> The real question is why.


Ok mate, I'm starting to feel sorry for you now so here's what you should do for a cycle...

Take the test e back to the guy you bought it off and tell him to swap it for lots and lots of tren. If he refuses then tell him to die. Then when you come out of your coma you can b1tch and moan about how you didn't deserve to get your jaw broken in 6 places to your imaginary skype friends.

Then get onto another bodybuilding forum and ask for more advice. When these experienced guys don't tell you what you want to hear you can insult them for a bit, act like a hard man (a 140lb hardman lol) hiding behind your laptop and go downstairs crying to your mummy and daddy who probably can't stand you either.

This is my advice...now go away and play with Shirley, your blow up doll.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

This thread has made me chuckle. Nearly as good as that lad with the made up audi ha ha


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I wish my cock was bigger


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

OP if you eat a sh!t load of food and train hard 3-5 days a week you will be 12 stone in a few month without steroids then you could run a cycle and be 15 stone in a few more month ? how about that ?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

LutherLee said:


> This thread has made me chuckle. Nearly as good as that lad with the made up audi ha ha


Was that guy who took the pics of one in a car dealers


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

GeordieOak70 said:


> OP if you eat a sh!t load of food and train hard 3-5 days a week you will be 12 stone in a few month without steroids then you could run a cycle and be 15 stone in a few more month ? how about that ?


DIE!!! Lol


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Someone post something? :whistling:

I'm bored and this thread is probably going to get locked soon :lol:


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> Ok mate, I'm starting to feel sorry for you now so here's what you should do for a cycle...
> 
> Take the test e back to the guy you bought it off and tell him to swap it for lots and lots of tren. If he refuses then tell him to die. Then when you come out of your coma you can b1tch and moan about how you didn't deserve to get your jaw broken in 6 places to your imaginary skype friends.
> 
> ...


Your mrs must be into young boys cause you write like a 14 yo


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

deprivation said:


> Youre obviously being f.ucking dishonest with me along with the rest of this forum.
> 
> The real question is why.


why on earth would i have a reason to lie to you? im saying from my experience, which IMO is probably more valid than the "study" you have linked. the "study" looks awful and completely BS, if i were you, i would take it with a pinch of salt- it should save you the disappointment if you were to expect "7lbs of muscle within 10 weeks"

the best appetite stimulant that i have found is compound lifting (squat/deadlift/bench/military press). im sorry if its not what you want to hear, jsut being "honest"

in terms of compounds, orals probably wouldnt be your best route, they have been known to supress appetite

for injection techniques, youtube will be your friend. if you are as skinny as you say, look at glute injections. i personally find shoulder injections easier, tho if you dont have much mass it wont be right for you.

IMO more than anything, you need a healthy dose of "man the fvck up". without that, the rest of your life will be difficult


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

barsnack said:


> I wish my cock was bigger


That's typical of you, trolling a serious thread. I think you should apologize to the op!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That's typical of you, trolling a serious thread. I think you should apologize to the op!


Trolling makes the World go round


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

deprivation said:


> Your mrs must be into young boys *cause you write like a 14 yo*


Right, bruh


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

big pete said:


> IMO more than anything, you need a healthy dose of "man the fvck up". without that, the rest of your life will be difficult


This, a thousand times over!!!!!


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

deprivation said:


> Your mrs must be into young boys cause you write like a 14 yo


 @stuey99 obviously does not write like a 14 year old because I am a 15 year old he seems to be using proper English where as every other word in yours in **** or ******


----------



## Mc145 (Mar 3, 2014)

Try lots of heroin


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

big pete said:


> why on earth would i have a reason to lie to you? im saying from my experience, which IMO is probably more valid than the "study" you have linked. the "study" looks awful and completely BS, if i were you, i would take it with a pinch of salt- it should save you the disappointment if you were to expect "7lbs of muscle within 10 weeks"
> 
> the best appetite stimulant that i have found is compound lifting (squat/deadlift/bench/military press). im sorry if its not what you want to hear, jsut being "honest"
> 
> ...


You have all been dishonest about wether steroids build muscle or not, you keep attributing it to hard work when studies say differently

http://www.kropblog.dk/en/the-big-lie/

But wait, there's more

Bhasin did another study in which he recruited young men, knocked their endogenous testosterone production down pharmacologically, effectively making them hypogonadial and randomised them to graded doses of testosterone (25, 50, 125, 300 or 600 mg testosterone enanthate/week) for 20 weeks (Bhasin et al, 2001). Note that in this study, no one did any exercise. It should be noted that the normal dosage used for replacement therapy in hypogonadism is 250 mg of Test E every two to three weeks (more frequently 3 than two), i.e. 80-120 mg/week, indicating that the two lower groups are probably somewhat hypogonadic even with the adminstered testosterone, which shows clearly from the graph below. The real interesting stuff is that with 600 mg/week the subjects grew 7-9 kgs of muscle (!) and lost 1-2 kgs of fat (check the table below)!

Discussion

Anabolic steroids grow muscle all on their own. It is indeed possible to sit on one's ass, watching netflix, playing GTA, and masturbating, while getting jacked. To put the numbers into context, a normal adult man of 80 kgs will have about 25-30 kgs of muscle mass and 10-15 kgs of fat mass. Going from 27 kgs of muscle and 12 kgs of fat to 35 kgs of muscle and 10 kgs of fat would be, ahem, a quite visible change. Those are approximately the changes that would be expected with 12 months of really serious resistance training and decent nutrition.

So when gearheads claim that the steroids are just enabling them to work harder, they are if not lying then just wrong. Naturally, it's just a case of them trying to reduce cognitive dissonance as they'd like to think that it is their own effort that builds those muscles. Sadly, they are wrong about that. In the lower dose ranges it may actually have an effect where it reinforces training adaptations, but the hypertrophy seen with higher doses is purely driven by chemistry.

Of course, after a steroid cycle, most of the muscle gained will be lost, but the period of having chemically hypertrophic muscle most likely provides a degree of size consolidation (i.e., muscle memory) that makes it possible to maintain some of it, just like people that have previously had muscle hypertrophy from lifting weights will also have an easier time regaining that muscle mass.

IMO more than anything, you need a healthy dose of "man the fvck up". without that, the rest of your life will be difficult


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

deprivation said:


> You have all been dishonest about wether steroids build muscle or not, you keep attributing it to hard work when studies say differently
> 
> http://www.kropblog.dk/en/the-big-lie/
> 
> ...


You've annoyed a lot of EXPERIENCED bodybuilders tonight, they know whats best, I wouldn't bother wasting your time


----------



## Mc145 (Mar 3, 2014)

Take steroids and sit on your ass then like it says, let us know the results i beg of you


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

A cycle for you guaranteed to put on weight for you

150 mg androlics for 4 weeks

50 mg anabol for 4 weeks

750 mg of test e 16 weeks

500 mg of deca 16 weeks

Cycle with insulin

Hope that helps


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Well you seem to have all of the answers, so why exactly are you here?


In all my naivety I thought that you guys were actually capable of giving me in depth advice.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Merkleman said:


> Well you seem to have all of the answers, so why exactly are you here?


my point exactly


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

deprivation said:


> In all my naivety I thought that you guys were actually capable of giving me in depth advice.


pull you head out of your ass!

that's good in depth advice


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> You mean you don't like the advice you were given?
> 
> Stick to what you're doing anyway, you seem to know your stuff. After all, you're 140lbs at 6ft 2" so you obviously know best.


You guys have absolutely no idea who you are dealing with. I already told you to stop replying. I will out this guy publicly if I have to.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Fill your boots


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Sway12 said:


> You guys have absolutely no idea who you are dealing with. I already told you to stop replying. I will out this guy publicly if I have to.


Pray tell ?


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

deprivation said:


> In all my naivety I thought that you guys were actually capable of giving me in depth advice.


And the advice you've already been given is "eat and lift". We're not f*cking psychologists. You've listed your main weaknesses in the 1st thread, only you can act on that.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Endur0 said:


> And the advice you've already been given is "eat and lift". We're not f*cking psychologists.


He needs a gynaecologist cos he's just a big fanny


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

deprivation said:


> Your mrs must be into young boys cause you write like a 14 yo


Congratulations, your witty and scathing comment has hurt me deeply lol. Let's face it, the only reason you'te keeping this thread going is because youakre sad and pathetic and have no one else to talk to. Tbh I don't care why my mrs likes me, at least I,ve got a mrs that doesn't need blowing up with a bicycle pump!! Forget the juice and gat a personality transplant and one day someone on this planet might not hate you...and you might even get to have sex with a real live woman!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pmsl enjoy your cycle. Maybe post some before and afters :lol:


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Simspin said:


> He needs a gynaecologist cos he's just a big fanny


Lol. He needs a breast surgeon, cos he's a massive TIT!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

mother of pages.. 13 pages in a few hours lol!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl enjoy your cycle. Maybe post some before and afters :lol:


"before"


----------



## CraigK7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow is all I can say at this! Not sure if srs??


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

JS95 said:


> "before"
> 
> View attachment 147787


Thats before and after!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> Thats before and after!!


Hahahaha, you beat me to it you fvcker!! Lol.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

boutye911 said:


> Thats before and after!!


Nah brah, he's gone be motivated and 165lbs and stuff man


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Hahahaha, you beat me to it you fvcker!! Lol.


Haha unlucky mate.

I dont care for your language.:whistling:lol


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

JS95 said:


> Nah brah, he's gone be motivated and 165lbs and stuff man


Dem gainz. 25lb weight gain with no food. Normal really.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> If u are gonna do it anyway Add equipose with the test, it's a steroid notorious for increasing appetite so u might eat more to feed new muscle growth.


please dont encourage him :tongue:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Was getting boring need him back!


Hahaha...get him back, please!! I'm bored!! Lol.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well it was a good read for the night!


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Read the op, felt some empathy for op, read responses by op, no empathy left. Will still see if op listens to some sensible advice though....

A little story for you.

At the age of 16 i joined the army. I weighed 8 stone @ 5'7". I was put onto double rations. 2 years later when I left the army I still weighed 8 stone.

Fast forward a few years till 2 years ago I decided enough was enough. Had tried extra food, shakes and a bad lifting routine. Looking about I found 2 things. GOMAD and starting strength.

Within 12 weeks I had gone from 50 kg to 56 kg. There was a noticeable difference and I had got the lifting bug. Milk and squats. That's what finally got me over the hurdle. I put more weight on in that amount of time than i have from using steroids since.

I can advise you on a cycle in 12 weeks time if you try milk and squats. You WILL grow from the milk alone, but the squats will help. Trust me.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

deprivation said:


> Youre obviously being f.ucking dishonest with me along with the rest of this forum.
> 
> The real question is why.


****. I never thought i would find a bigger asshole than me, and that is me trying my best to be an asshole on the net. Tbh you do need to eat... THere is something called overeating whicvh a lot of people do, but seriously you need to eat some more....


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> :lol:
> 
> He gone to order the equipose!!!
> 
> Maybe when he's famous big and muscly, he might remember I pointed him in the right direction :thumb:


Lol, maybe you'll get lucky and he'll make you his first girlfriend lol. Go easy tho darlin, break him in nice and gentle yeah?? Heheee...


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

siamakdieded said:


> ****. I never thought i would find a bigger asshole than me, and that is me trying my best to be an asshole on the net.


i presumed he was your alter ego


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@deprivation reading through this thread and reading your post I think you should join bodybuilding.com you'd be more at he there than here


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

JS95 said:


> "before"
> 
> View attachment 147787


y u post pictures of me without my consent?!


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh yeah, just posted a big long reply that doesn't seem to be showing. What's that about?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Lazy bastards can't even use the welcome lounge first..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barnz said:


> Oh yeah, just posted a big long reply that doesn't seem to be showing. What's that about?


You're new. Your posts may sometimes need to go through moderation especially if involving links...


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

WOW 2015 views and 212 replies! All in a couple of hours! :clap:


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Mingster said:


> You're new. Your posts may sometimes need to go through moderation especially if involving links...


no links, just some real good advice from someone in a similar position.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

barnz said:


> no links, just some real good advice from someone in a similar position.


How do I pm you?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

deprivation said:


> How do I pm you?


Got to be a bronze member (member for 30 days with 25 posts)


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Echo said:


> Got to be a bronze member (member for 30 days with 25 posts)


And the bets are on


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

barnz said:


> Read the op, felt some empathy for op, read responses by op, no empathy left. Will still see if op listens to some sensible advice though....
> 
> A little story for you.
> 
> ...





deprivation said:


> How do I pm you?


Post finaly showed up bud, any questions?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

barnz said:


> Read the op, felt some empathy for op, read responses by op, no empathy left. Will still see if op listens to some sensible advice though....
> 
> A little story for you.
> 
> ...


Do you have to drink the milk whilst squatting?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> Do you have to drink the milk whilst squatting?


no you lower ur ar5e to the cap :laugh:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Do you have to drink the milk whilst squatting?


No you squat cartons of milk.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

MunchieBites said:


> Do you have to drink the milk whilst squatting?


 :lol: not mid squat, but between sets is good :thumb:


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

boutye911 said:


> No you squat cartons of milk.


probably work with this fella tbh!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

JS95 said:


> "before"
> 
> View attachment 147787


This pic from the 45+ thread ?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mez said:


> This pic from the 45+ thread ?


its from the movie `the machinist`

thats christian bale believe it or not. goes to crazy lengths for some of his roles


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> its from the movie `the machinist`
> 
> thats christian bale believe it or not. goes to crazy lengths for some of his roles


Reminded me of someone's avi, on phone so can't see it clearly.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mez said:


> Reminded me of someone's avi, on phone so can't see it clearly.


long as it werent mine its all good :laugh:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> long as it werent mine its all good :laugh:


No, now I've had a proper look there's to much hair on that pic anyway.


----------



## deprivation (Mar 25, 2014)

barnz said:


> Read the op, felt some empathy for op, read responses by op, no empathy left. Will still see if op listens to some sensible advice though....
> 
> A little story for you.
> 
> ...


Just LOL at 6kgs in 12 weeks. You really think a guy with almost no motivation is going to work extremely hard just to gain 6kg? I need at least 10-15kg within that time frame and no it obviously doesnt need to be all muscle


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

deprivation said:


> Just LOL at 6kgs in 12 weeks. You really think a guy with almost no motivation is going to work extremely hard just to gain 6kg? I need at least 10-15kg within that time frame and no it obviously doesnt need to be all muscle


That sort of gain is not to be laughed at bud. yes you could use dbol and double that gain in the same timeframe, but as soon as you finish you will lose all the extra gains. I know, i have been there. it was all water weight. The gomad protocol gave me gains that have stayed with me.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Exceptional trolling going on here, 16 pages, very good going.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Im confused i havent read all the posts so i might have it wrong.... but you lack motivation to train? And eat the calories required..... and your going on steriods?

Im no genius but what the f....


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

deprivation said:


> Just LOL at 6kgs in 12 weeks. You really think a guy with almost no motivation is going to work extremely hard just to gain 6kg? I need at least 10-15kg within that time frame and no it obviously doesnt need to be all muscle


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

jamiew691 said:


> WOW 2015 views and 212 replies! All in a couple of hours! :clap:


And their going to make a movie, this is pure entertainment lol


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

johnnya said:


> Was that guy who took the pics of one in a car dealers


Straight off google I think ha ha


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

16 pages of pure sh1te


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> 16 pages of pure sh1te


the guy who started this thread is mentally ill, i've already told everyone that. Trust me. I have proof.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Sway12 said:


> the guy who started this thread is mentally ill, i've already told everyone that. Trust me. I have proof.


Show me the proof, then I'll trust you.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Okay I think you all need to stop the hate. I've got some bad news regarding the OP.


****ing LOL

Sensdep you are a ****, look how you get torn apart by normally sane people unlike PUAhate, its jokes. Moar


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> Show me the proof, then I'll trust you.


I don't want anyone on this website exposed to the forum in question, but suffice to say his deluded ramblings are present there. Famously he declared he was going on an 'ice cream bulk' in order to put some weight on, by basically ignoring most food except ice cream and just gorging on that to put on weight, cos thats what famous actors do for their bulks.

So many more examples, but he is a headcase, trust


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Sway12 said:


> I don't want anyone on this website exposed to the forum in question, but suffice to say his deluded ramblings are present there. Famously he declared he was going on an 'ice cream bulk' in order to put some weight on, by basically ignoring most food except ice cream and just gorging on that to put on weight, cos thats what famous actors do for their bulks.
> 
> So many more examples, but he is a headcase, trust


That's not proof.

He's just a pen1s.....on numerous occasions by the sound of it.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Sway12 said:


> I don't want anyone on this website exposed to the forum in question, but suffice to say his deluded ramblings are present there. Famously he declared he was going on an 'ice cream bulk' in order to put some weight on, by basically ignoring most food except ice cream and just gorging on that to put on weight, cos thats what famous actors do for their bulks.
> 
> So many more examples, but he is a headcase, trust


just checked out puahate. what a ****ing retarded place! dont hate the players, hate the game!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sway12 said:


> the guy who started this thread is mentally ill, i've already told everyone that. Trust me. I have proof.


We dont know you from Adam. You have a very low post count and so have no frame of reference on the 'trust me' sentiment. If you want to keep it off the board, PM it to me...


----------



## theuppercuts (Jan 27, 2014)

Brah there is no science to this ****. If you can't take on board the eating big and lifting aspect than you shouldn't even bother to go any further. You have to get the basics down before you grow. If you want it as bad as you make it seem then go and eat a **** load of food and get cracking! I was 63 kgs long ago buddy.. we've all been there.

and finally the statement "Theres really no need for moral advice. I dont want to hear these ****ing stories about how you used to be skinny but now you are huge. I am not you..."

If you want respect from us, show us it. We're here to help man, we don't all have to give our 2cents...


----------



## theuppercuts (Jan 27, 2014)

Merkleman said:


>


That kid thur is the next Arnie no doubt


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Entertaining thread.

It sounds like the only way this dude is gonna learn is by learning the hard way. Inject that Test E and pop those dianabols man and find out for yourself.


----------



## anthony c (Mar 30, 2014)

Spotinjections


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

anthony c said:


> Spotinjections


?????? Strangest bump ever


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

What in gods name...? I have mental issues, but this thread makes me feel like the most tranquil and wisest Buddha in Nepal


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't feed the troll!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What the fcuk's going on here. I'm totally confused to say the least.

I assume some young skinny kid who cant be bothered to diet and train correctly wants to get huge in 3 weeks ????


----------



## barbell_uk (Apr 27, 2014)

Your mentality is the major issue here. You HAVE to start being positive about yourself and making changes otherwise no amount of training or gear will help. Sort yourself out mentally and physically before you start to touch steroids. You'll get explosive results for the first few months even without them when you're new to training.


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

140lbs to 165lbs? Dude you're gonna have to hit 210lbs before you even begin to look like you lift weights.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

10/10 thread would visit again, do it OP


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry didn't see you're 6'2. You'll probably start to look like you train at 230lbs + and let's face it, if you're naturally 140lbs this is NEVER going to happen. Even with full motivation, perfect training and diet it would take you years and years.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

This is the first post I've read off you and I like you already lol

I was in a similar position, sacrificing my entire bank balance and social life on trying to get big but still seeing people my height 5 stone heavier pushing twice my weights while only eating 3 'normal people sized' carb based meals a day

This may be extremely poor advice in the eyes of some but it could be some advice you might want to hear

Get some GHRP6 and shoot 100mcg as soon as you get up, you'll be hungry as **** after half an hour and you'll be able to eat until you look like homer simpson

Repeat post workout, and repeat just before bed

Get 3 heavy clean meals down you, each with minimum of 70g protein, lots of carbs like rice/pasta/potatoes then add the fats like olive oil and cheese

I'm 5ft9 with an extremely skinny build, my stomach is probably the size of a peanut but after 100mcg GHRP6 I can force down 800g 23% fat mince with most of the fat still in it and 500g dolmio sauce, works out like 2500 calories lol

Perhaps 250g chicken, pasta and cheese!

Doing that will help you get your maintenance calories from good food plus 210g minimum protein, which if you are training hard will pack on some decent size especially considering your current weight

As for your cycle I don't know what to advise you, perhaps 600mg test E and a reasonable dose of dbol for 6 weeks

You'll enjoy going to the gym cause every time you go you'll be throwing up weights far heavier than the last time you went, but even if you can't be ****d just force a 3 day a week push/pull/legs routine..

When you go to the gym have a monster coffee on an empty stomach before you go, or buy a pre-workout, when you're there don't bother trying to push weights you can't, go for form, it's much less of an effort

Good luck


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)

peteuk5 said:


> Sorry didn't see you're 6'2. *You'll probably start to look like you train at 230lbs + and let's face it, if you're naturally 140lbs this is NEVER going to happen.* Even with full motivation, perfect training and diet it would take you years and years.


Surely you're joking?


----------



## markj91 (Sep 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> I was in your exact situation just over a year ago.
> 
> I was just a frame, 6'3", 11stone, sh*t diet. Despite so much advice not too, I went on steroids, and have never regretted it. A year on I am 17stone and built.
> 
> ...


You put 6 stone on in a year?


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Angerfist said:


> Surely you're joking?


Honestly, 230lbs at 6'2 is not even close to big. You'd be foolish to think otherwise.


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> just eat and lift brah


This.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

peteuk5 said:


> Honestly, 230lbs at 6'2 is not even close to big. You'd be foolish to think otherwise.


Lean it's far from small


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

peteuk5 said:


> Honestly, 230lbs at 6'2 is not even close to big. You'd be foolish to think otherwise.


Mate, I'm 230lbs 10%bf 6ft4 and I'm definitely not small...and I'm definitely not just starting to look like I train lol.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol. 140lbs and you can't put weight on? So you turn to steroids... Lol, eat man.. EAT!!!


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Mate, I'm 230lbs 10%bf 6ft4 and I'm definitely not small...and I'm definitely not just starting to look like I train lol.


Guess it's subjective. 275lbs at my biggest so anyone under 250 looks small to me


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

peteuk5 said:


> Honestly, 230lbs at 6'2 is not even close to big. You'd be foolish to think otherwise.


Mate... Arnold was 6'2'' and at his biggest was around 235lbs on stage. He was obviously a big muthafukka, certainly didn't only just about look like he trained. Fukk, I'm 6'2'' and only in the 190s, only been training a year and a half and people I haven't seen in a couple of years get shocked at how much larger I've gotten. No matter what size you are, if you add 30+lbs of muscle to your frame you're gonna look like you lift.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

peteuk5 said:


> Guess it's subjective. 275lbs at my biggest so anyone under 250 looks small to me


The guy is at 10% bf. Even if he was 200 pounds at 10% bf he would probably look bigger than 275lbs guy. This guy is 205 pounds at 5'11, try telling him that he is small.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

peteuk5 said:


> Guess it's subjective. 275lbs at my biggest so anyone under 250 looks small to me


Hmmmm...


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Before you take the steroid approach try doing the following.

Take a blender and add the following.

1 banana

2 large scoops ice cream

2 scoops muscle milk protein

50ml of coconut milk

Enough water to blend it.

Make this drink and then drink it 3 times per day.

1 full sized mac donalds menu (fries, burger) per day.

3 regular meals making sure to get at least 200 grams of cooked meat in each meal.

Ideally get a donut or pastry in after each meal.

Train hard with the weights.

Watch the weight pile on.

See you back here in 2 years and we will talk about how to lose fat ;-)


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ConP said:


> Before you take the steroid approach try doing the following.
> 
> Take a blender and add the following.
> 
> ...


Best piece of advice I've seen in this thread


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

deprivation said:


> I get ****ed when I see responses of me being told to just eat and lift.
> 
> As I explained in GREAT DETAIL, Ive tried that but I dont have motivation to keep it up to make gains.


Then steroids aren't for you mate. Notice how everyone is saying you're pretty much unprepared. You've been given good advice, take it.


----------



## GoOgley (Apr 27, 2014)

It sounds like you just want people to tell you what you want to hear. At the end of the day you need to build a base first , build up some strength in your ligaments and joints, find out how your body reacts to different regimes and food. Anything worth having in this world you have to work hard to get...


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)

Not going to comment on what deprivation has said previously but I do have some advice.

I don't think anyone should be doing steroids if they don't know they can eat. Sure you can tell us that you know you have to eat but can you actually do that? best thing for you to do is to experiment with eating and exercising BEFORE touching steroids. I think for someone at your weight 1lb/week would be a good weight goal. If you go to http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/ you can work out how many calories you need to eat per day (it's only a guideline though) as for the exercise I would suggest full body routines, you only have to go 3 x a week (which will be better for you due to your lack of motivation) If you can eat and lift consistently for 3 months and you have added 10+ pounds to your body weight then you can do what you please. You'll reap the rewards of steroids if you do some preparation before hand. Going in blindfolded isn't a good idea mate.


----------



## SeanBurton95 (Apr 27, 2014)

Steroids play effect to every individual differently, you may have a lot of side effects or barely any. In my opinion you shouldn't waste your time on the juice, all you need to do is sort out a proper diet and in time you'll see the changes.

I recommend every morning you have 4 Weatbixs' with a piece of fruit and coffee to ensure you pack yourself with a lot of carbs prepared for the day ahead and to give you natural sugars for an extra boost in the fruit. if you want to bulk up you're going to need to eat at least 5-6 meals a day, packed with carbs, don't cut the fat off any of your meats as that fat plays a vital role in muscle growth (not too much ofcourse).

Back to the steroid use again I would highly recommend you keep away from them for a number of reasons: firstly from the sounds of it you don't really have the gym experience, or knowledge to be taking them as you will be putting yourself at risk, also, if you start now you will brainwash into thinking to yourself that steroids are the only alternative into getting big, when it really isn't, the longer you take them the more you destroy your immune system, I've seen many men fall seriously ill because of the use of steroids.

If you want inbox or email me and I will sort you out a great training program and diet program to ensure you bulk up as quickly and efficiently as possible.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SeanBurton95 said:


> Steroids play effect to every individual differently, you may have a lot of side effects or barely any. In my opinion you shouldn't waste your time on the juice, all you need to do is sort out a proper diet and in time you'll see the changes.
> 
> I recommend every morning you have 4 Weatbixs' with a piece of fruit and coffee to ensure you pack yourself with a lot of carbs prepared for the day ahead and to give you natural sugars for an extra boost in the fruit. if you want to bulk up you're going to need to eat at least 5-6 meals a day, packed with carbs, don't cut the fat off any of your meats as that fat plays a vital role in muscle growth (not too much ofcourse).
> 
> ...


 Tell me more about this serious illnesses? Is this something you came across during your 3 months PT course?


----------



## SeanBurton95 (Apr 27, 2014)

3 months of training but I've studied for years about bodybuilding. Also there is a chemist who workouts at my gym so he is a very good source to trust with this information, steroid use like I said destroys your immune system causing your body to failure after the hit of juice clears from your system.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

peteuk5 said:


> Guess it's subjective. 275lbs at my biggest so anyone under 250 looks small to me


Lol yeah I get ya mate...what's your bf like? I's say anyone above 10percent is fat...but like you say, it's subjective haha.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

peteuk5 said:


> Guess it's subjective. 275lbs at my biggest so anyone under 250 looks small to me


You must be a unit mate any pics??


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

SeanBurton95 said:


> 3 months of training but I've studied for years about bodybuilding. Also there is a chemist who workouts at my gym so he is a very good source to trust with this information, steroid use like I said destroys your immune system causing your body to failure after the hit of juice clears from your system.


im interested in seeing some clinical data to back up what you are saying, seeing as steriods are used to treat auto immune disorders (among other things) if what you are saying is true the worlds medical field needs to know about it.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

aqualung said:


> im interested in seeing some clinical data to back up what you are saying, seeing as steriods are used to treat auto immune disorders (among other things) if what you are saying is true the worlds medical field needs to know about it.


Although his information may be slightly "off" you'd (Not you personally, generally speaking) be nothing short of an idiot to dismiss the idea of steroids causing ill effects over long periods of time of sustained use...and in rare cases, once is enough - The message is correct, the facts are "off" lol

OP - You could spend a hundred quid tomorrow, pick up some Dbol, slam that for 6 weeks and gain anywhere from 5lb-20lb.

Nothing stopping you from doing that. Even with a **** diet, poor technique in the gym, you WILL gain.

But you know what else will happen? You WILL lose every single Lb you gain starting from your last tablet because you can not eat enough to sustain the muscle you may gain.

futhermore...Youl throw your Test levels out the window at your weight/size/age and probably lose weight due the side effects that come with low test levels (Lack of appetite, depression etc)

You can't just GAIN MUSCLE - You EARN it from having the motivation you so sorely lack. There's not a steroid out their that could help you in your current state of mind and diet (Otherwise Gyms wouldn't exist, and we'd all be walking around ripped as furrk)

It sounds patronising, I know, but there's no otherway of saying it - Eat more, Lift more

You should hopefully be able to see the pattern occurring in peoples replies...Their not putting you down (For the most part) their giving you solid advice/facts.

(Also, I'd re commend having a word with your GP)


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I suggest you eat more before you use steroids. to me you sound like you're not even close to being mentally or physically ready to use steroids and you would be stupid to do this.
> 
> the people who gave you those quotes are strupid. Your endocrine system can be the same again with the correct procedures used, you are not on steroids for life, you won't blast tren after two months unless you're a stupid tw4t.
> 
> ...


superb bit of advice this is

well said most would say get on it and tell you 1001 things to do and mention pct before the first drop of blood has been spilt

lift

eat well

rest


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Really don't feel like reading 29 pages... was he a troll?

Someome sum this thread up for me please


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Lol yeah I get ya mate...what's your bf like? I's say anyone above 10percent is fat...but like you say, it's subjective haha.


I'm a power lifter mate, and fairly lean for one. At 260 currently and being completely honest I'm probably 14-15%. Agreed if you're a bb ideally you don't wanna go over 10% even during the offseason.


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

bail said:


> You must be a unit mate any pics??


Yeah plenty mate but am also a coach with very recognisable tattoos and don't fancy plastering myself over a gear forum simply for the fact that they could be used against me for whatever reason and would be a very valid excuse for work to let me go if they wanted to.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

SeanBurton95 said:


> 3 months of training but I've studied for years about bodybuilding. Also there is a chemist who workouts at my gym so he is a very good source to trust with this information, steroid use like I said destroys your immune system causing your body to failure after the hit of juice clears from your system.


Does it really? Funny that I've not been ill once since my last cycle....plus steriods are used to TREAT certain health issues. For example, allergies. Some medicines containe steroids.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Over on Lift-Run-Bang, Paul Carter talks about a fella he knows who, if I remember correctly, has HIV. He has been on test and anavar for years to help prevent muscle wastage. This has been prescribed by doctors and they would not prescribe something bad for the immune system to one who has an auto immunity disease.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Although his information may be slightly "off" you'd (Not you personally, generally speaking) be nothing short of an idiot to dismiss the idea of steroids causing ill effects over long periods of time of sustained use...and in rare cases, once is enough - The message is correct, the facts are "off" lol


im not the one that said



> 3 months of training but I've studied for years about bodybuilding. Also there is a chemist who workouts at my gym so he is a very good source to trust with this information, *steroid use like I said destroys your immune system causing your body to failure after the hit of juice clears from your system.*


so you have 3 month of PT training and dave the guy at the gym who works at superdrug tells you something and you go and say that above , and add no clinical data to prove what you are saying.(i have no problem believing you i just want to see proper data)

yes steroids can do bad things- they also do good things - you also have to weigh up the amount of bad things they do when they are used in each setting - they are called clinical trials.

guess what son, when you say something as bold as that on a BB forum - someone is going to ask you to prove it - and someone with 3 months PT training and some guy who says he works as a chemist dont cut the mustard from a medical viewpoint , especially when worded like you have above (which looks like text speak to me).

i'll use your own venacular - someone would be short of an idiot to make sweeping claims using sources as reliable as yours to back them up then post it on a public forum.

i do agree the message is correct the facts are off (long term steroid abuse can adversely affect you) , however is easier on everybody if you get the facts right first off and add some clinical data to prove it so you dont look like a loony.

*btw i told the op at the start he needs food not drugs , this post is not about me telling him to use AAS - he doesnt need them.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

aqualung said:


> im not the one that said
> 
> so you have 3 month of PT training and dave the guy at the gym who works at superdrug tells you something and you go and say that above , and add no clinical data to prove what you are saying.(i have no problem believing you i just want to see proper data)
> 
> ...


Very true!

Even the greatest has had his heart surgery - I'm no doctor, but I'd guess decades of AAS use contributed quite a bit!

Like you said, you got the weigh the Pro's with Con's, and I think Arnie wouldn't change a damn thing about his AAS use after where it got him lol


----------



## BirdIsTheWord (Apr 25, 2014)

ableton said:


> Really don't feel like reading 29 pages... was he a troll?
> 
> Someome sum this thread up for me please


I was wondering too lol.

If not, I really think that if you're making no progress at all naturally and you're not near your genetic limit, you'll not grow much on steroids.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SeanBurton95 said:


> Steroids play effect to every individual differently, you may have a lot of side effects or barely any. In my opinion you shouldn't waste your time on the juice, all you need to do is sort out a proper diet and in time you'll see the changes.
> 
> I recommend every morning you have 4 Weatbixs' with a piece of fruit and coffee to ensure you pack yourself with a lot of carbs prepared for the day ahead and to give you natural sugars for an extra boost in the fruit. if you want to bulk up you're going to need to eat at least 5-6 meals a day, packed with carbs, don't cut the fat off any of your meats as that fat plays a vital role in muscle growth (not too much ofcourse).
> 
> ...


Sean can you show me examples of this diet that includes weetabix, fruit and fatty meat please? Just curious


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dj case said:


> superb bit of advice this is
> 
> well said most would say get on it and tell you 1001 things to do and mention pct before the first drop of blood has been spilt
> 
> ...


Its a shame most young lads don't listen anymore. Too many in my gym on gear at 16 or 17 and they have fcuk all clue what they're doing!


----------

